#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Al 'n ouder filmpje, maar wel over licht en geluid

## Digital Primate

Vorig jaar een fijn filmpje gemaakt in opdracht van een via-via-kennis. Inmiddels is het een fijne vriend van me geworden.

Het gaat over de tempohappening in Ekeren (B), die vorig jaar de 10de verjaardag vierde. ( Meer info op http://www.tempohappening.be )

Dit filmpje was bedoeld als promo voor eventuele sponsors voor latere edities.
http://users.skynet.be/fa530643/tempo10jaar.wmv

Enjoy!
DP.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik heb toch echt een wachtwoord nodig om het te kunnen downloaden ( :P)
Groet John

----------


## Digital Primate

'dorie!

Zijn er nog andere mensen (voornamelijk uit NL) die problemen ondervinden met het openen van dit filmpje?

Gelieve te reageren in beide gevallen!

Alvast hartelijk bedankt!
DP.

----------


## DjFlo

Nee ik ehb hem vanochtend bekeken en hij deed het gewoon leuk filmpje! zag er goed uit

groeten

floris

----------


## LichtNichtje

Ik heb m ook bekeken, t lukte toch...

Maar waarvoor was deze fuif??
Wie was leverancier van licht en geluid??

Weet je dit?

----------


## rene.derksen

Mooi filmpje, leuk feestje goede kwaliteit.

----------


## Digital Primate

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> 
> Maar waarvoor was deze fuif??
> Wie was leverancier van licht en geluid??



De fuif was een Chiro-fuif, georganiseerd door de oudleiding van Chiro Tempo in Ekeren.
Onder hen waren er een aantal die theaterstudies deden in Brussel, en die dus wel wisten wat ze moesten doen (tenminste, dat denk ik toch  :Big Grin: ) Dus ik denk dat ze bij 4u Renting - http://www.4u-renting.be/ - hun spullen hebben gehaald of zo.

Het is een tweedaagse fuif, met de vrijdag een schuimparty, eigen licht en geluid, en de zaterdag een Afrekening-fuif van Studio Brussel. Probleem is, omdat StuBru een contract heeft met z'n eigen leveranciers, moest al het licht vrijdagnacht nog worden afgebroken, zodat de andere (te kleine) lichtset kon worden opgesteld.

Ik zou anders zeggen, surf even naar hun website of zo.

Groetjes,
Polle.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Probleem is, omdat StuBru een contract heeft met z'n eigen leveranciers, moest al het licht vrijdagnacht nog worden afgebroken, zodat de andere (te kleine) lichtset kon worden opgesteld.



Dat wist je toch wel op voorhand?  Had je evengoed het bedrijf dat die stubru toer doet het materiaal kunnen laten leveren.Dan had je snachts geen werk gehad. Een staffel kunnen ze jou niet aanrekenen omdat je maar een contract hebt voor 1 dag en de dag erna heb je een contract met stubru. 

mvg
ronny

----------


## Digital Primate

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> [brDat wist je toch wel op voorhand?  Had je evengoed het bedrijf dat die stubru toer doet het materiaal kunnen laten leveren.Dan had je snachts geen werk gehad.



Voor zover ik weet, hadden ze inderdaad op voorhand gevraagd of het niet gewoon mocht blijven staan (voor dezelfde prijs enz...) Maar de StuBru-leveranciers stonden erop om hun eigen installatie te plaatsen.

Ik had voor de rest niets te maken met de organisatie - deed enkel het filmpje.

mvg,
DP

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Digital Primate_
> ...
> moest al het licht vrijdagnacht nog worden afgebroken
> ...



Ik zie het probleem niet, wij breken altijd direct na het feest af, hoe laat of vroeg het ook is...

----------


## Digital Primate

Het is een tweedaags evenement (dag1: schuimparty, techno en house-muziek; dag2: afrekeningsfuif) die uitgaat van dezelfde organisatie en plaatsvindt in dezelfde tent.

Dag1 wordt het licht en geluid gebruikt dat door de organisatie werd gehuurd (vrijdag)
Dag2 wordt de installatie van StuBru gebruikt (zaterdag)

Op het terrein kamperen gedurende de hele week vooraf mensen, om de veiligheid te garanderen.

----------


## PeTAR

Erg leuk filmpje! Leuk gemonteerd ook!

----------


## deejayke

ben er al een aantal jaren geweest [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]ben van ekeren dus duuuuuuhhh[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]en de sfeer is altyd optimaal alleen vindt ik de lichtshow van stubru elk jaar minder als de lichtshow véa,n de dag dervoor [xx(]dit jaar trug naar beide fuifjes[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]derde weekend van september voor de geinterresseerden lokatie: de ekerse putten :Big Grin:  schuimparty wordt wel meer gedraaid dan enkel house en techno hoor :Wink: grtzzzzzzzz

----------


## Digital Primate

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deejayke_
> 
> de ekerse putten schuimparty wordt wel meer gedraaid dan enkel house en techno hoorgrtzzzzzzzz



Ja, maar wat weet ik nu van muziek? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## deejayke

hehe [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] ik hoop genoeg  :Wink: 
maar om even verder te gaan met dit topic [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] er wordt eigelijk vooral commerciele muziek gedraaid  :Smile:  hoewel voreg jaar was ech twel tof toen die dj van 'floorfiller' (cd) begon [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] hij begon echt goed maar verzwakte toch uiteindelijk [V]

grtzzz

----------

